# [solved] logspam: "wlan0: moving STA $mac to state {0..3}"

## Ant P.

Does anyone know how I can make these go away? I'm using an ath9k wifi card with hostapd and kernel 3.3, I think it's a driver-specific thing since others are fine.Last edited by Ant P. on Tue Jul 10, 2012 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

i dont have heaps that's helpful, other than, it aint a drive-specific thing

I get this on iwlagn as well

```

# dmesg |grep -c 'wlan0: moving STA'

69

```

happens as my wifi signal goes from strong to weak and back again. 

loads of these too

```

[202757.020168] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[202757.731031] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

```

----------

## Ant P.

This seems to be fixed for me, I'm using kernel 3.4.4 now and my dmesg hasn't had a single one of these in it for at least 24 hours.

----------

